# verification again



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Nige has already seen this(i aint doubting ya dude, just want to see what others say:lol2: ), my next baby. Its up as an ultramel but ive still got doubting concerns as these ultras can be a pain to confirm from what people have told me, its from US stock

these are camera phone pics so not the best


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

to be honest mate, it almost looks goldust there, like i said on the day.. but it isnt... looks more goldust than ultramel really on that..


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> to be honest mate, it almost looks goldust there, like i said on the day.. but it isnt... looks more goldust than ultramel really on that..


 
the yanks put a doubt in my head by saying, 1) its an amber and 2) Its a ruby eyed hypo? Someone said it should have more red in the saddle than it does to be ultramel

what else could it be then? surely ambers would have dark pupils wouldn't they? or is it going to be a suck it and see situation and not know till its bred with an amel?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ambers have dark pupils... like i said at the shop, if it is an ultramel its the worst one i have ever seen..


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> ambers have dark pupils... like i said at the shop, if it is an ultramel its the worst one i have ever seen..


 
so you dont think its worth a £100?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

it probably is just for the sake of trying to see what it actually is mate...
female was it? shame if so, if male you could have proved it out in one year, a female might actually take 3 years or so


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> it probably is just for the sake of trying to see what it actually is mate...
> female was it? shame if so, if male you could have proved it out in one year, a female might actually take 3 years or so


 
yeah its female, i know, its a nightmare on what to do, theres some others coming in soon including bloodreds and its whether or not to get this or one of the others


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wait and see what comes in mate..
you never know, if the last delivery was like that, you might just get a bargain.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> wait and see what comes in mate..
> you never know, if the last delivery was like that, you might just get a bargain.


thinks theres a different supplier, cause theres lists got pewters, opals etc, but i dont think they were ordered in. I know theve got butter motleys, hopefully my reverse okeetee female, bloodreds, pastels(i think), hypo lavs and upper keys, thats off the top of my head though


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cool, well if all is ok i might pop in and have a nose with you.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> cool, well if all is ok i might pop in and have a nose with you.


yeah, just dont buy all the best ones:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i probably wouldnt anyway, be too much for me lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i probably wouldnt anyway, be too much for me lol


the new list they had was really impressive, cant remember if there was bloodred morphs on there, one i noticed but not seen before(but not corn) was albino yellow rats


Just waiting for F1 to start, woohoo start of the new season


----------

